# Speedcubing in Mexico!



## EmilioBernal (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi,
Looking for cubers in the Mexican territory. Anyone interested, send me an email or a message.
Thanks

Hola, 
Estoy buscando cubers en México. Cualquier persona interesada, mándame un correo electrónico o mensaje privado.
Gracias


----------



## Skewber5689 (Aug 14, 2019)

Estoy interesado


----------

